# Help in finding out why zoo tycoon won't install



## hildamae (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi I had to uninstall zoo tycoon today and when i went to reinstall I click install and it starts its thing, then I get a page that says zoo tycoon has been uninstalled do you want to uninstall saved data click finished then. It has done this over and over. I go and search every folder and I cannot find any zoo tycoon info anywhere. Can someone please help what am I doing wrong. thanks for your help ahead of time


----------

